# I can't update my server (freebsd-update issue)



## okaenrique (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello!

I have problem in my server

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 (GENERIC)



```
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p16:
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/mkbuildinf.pl
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka #
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka #
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka #
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka #
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka #
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka # freebsd-update install
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/mkbuildinf.pl: No such file or directory
done.
root@bsd:/usr/home/oka #
```

Any help ?


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 2, 2015)

This always seems to happen. It's updated fine, but wants to update some source files that don't exist on your system, because you didn't install the FreeBSD sources.

I usually ignore it although you can remove src from the list in /etc/freebsd-update.conf so it doesn't try and update parts of the system you don't actually have.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 2, 2015)

It was a common enough issue that https://reviews.FreeBSD.org/rS284425 was done to check if /usr/src has source in it and skip trying to update it when it's empty.


----------

